# Website HELP!!!



## whiplashes (Nov 2, 2009)

I just purchased a domain for my personal website/online portfolio. (I'm a makeup artist).

After buying it - what next? I'm soooo new to this.


----------



## lilithbloody (Nov 2, 2009)

I hope you have also purchased the hosting 

I'm a graphic/web designer, so if you make more specific questions I'll be pleased to answer them!


----------



## whiplashes (Nov 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilithbloody* 

 
_I hope you have also purchased the hosting 

I'm a graphic/web designer, so if you make more specific questions I'll be pleased to answer them!_

 
I didn't purchase hosting...yet. I know I have to do this. I live in Canada, so I'm assuming I should just purchase with the site I bought the domain from...right?! The only problem is that I need a simple way to make my website nice looking once I have that hosting. Is it the norm for the host to offer templates?

I thought I was so computer savvy until I tackled this. Because it's a personal site, I really don't want to spend a ton of cash hiring a designer.


----------



## lilithbloody (Nov 2, 2009)

It is not necessary to purchase the hosting with the same company you purchased the domain, but it's recommended (it makes your life much easier)

I don't know which company services you have bought, but I don't know any that offers templates (maybe because I'm used to design them hehe). Anyway, I know some websites that offers great quality templates at very affordable prices. One of them is Template Monster. The easiest templates to customize are the CSS ones, maybe the flash templates are more appealing but you have to know how to use Adobe Flash.

What kind of website you were thinking about? I think you should keep it simple and show off your work and a contact page (maybe an "about me" page too).

If you want, check my portfolio (it's on my profile) and I could do something similar for you (a gallery and contact page). My portfolio is best viewed with Mozilla Firefox, but with Internet Explorer is ok


----------



## whiplashes (Nov 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lilithbloody* 

 
_It is not necessary to purchase the hosting with the same company you purchased the domain, but it's recommended (it makes your life much easier)

I don't know which company services you have bought, but I don't know any that offers templates (maybe because I'm used to design them hehe). Anyway, I know some websites that offers great quality templates at very affordable prices. One of them is Template Monster. The easiest templates to customize are the CSS ones, maybe the flash templates are more appealing but you have to know how to use Adobe Flash.

What kind of website you were thinking about? I think you should keep it simple and show off your work and a contact page (maybe an "about me" page too).

If you want, check my portfolio (it's on my profile) and I could do something similar for you (a gallery and contact page). My portfolio is best viewed with Mozilla Firefox, but with Internet Explorer is ok_

 

Your site is beautiful!!!
You would do that for me?!?!? wow!
I have been fiddling around on Wix. I can email you what I did so far and let me know what you think. Otherwise...god. If you wanna help, I would appreciate it.


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Nov 2, 2009)

Greetings. I went to the artist summit this year and they were promoting the services of Web Photo Master. Seems alot of professional artist use their services.
There is an initial setup fee as well as a monthly maintenance fee

you can view the specific prices and some of the designs here. Good luck

webPHOTOMaster - The fast, easy way to create & manage your own photo galleries


----------



## lilithbloody (Nov 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *whiplashes* 

 
_Your site is beautiful!!!
You would do that for me?!?!? wow!
I have been fiddling around on Wix. I can email you what I did so far and let me know what you think. Otherwise...god. If you wanna help, I would appreciate it._

 
I emailed you back with my constructive criticism 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





And about the option of webPHOTOMASTER... well, there are great quality galleries there, take a look!


----------

